# SOLBAKUR ex BAYARD



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

Hello,

I search photographs and informations of the icelandic stern trawler "SOLBAKUR ", buit by polish shipyards of Gdynia year 1967 for PECHERIES FOURMENTIN " of Boulogne-sur-mer, France, as " BAYARD ".

Thanks


Pierre


----------



## nicolina (Jun 17, 2007)

For best photos try www.snorrason.is also replies on www.photos.is


----------



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks

Pierre


----------



## Gunnerman (Sep 2, 2007)

http://togarar.homestead.com/a31.html


----------

